# Fredericton 12-9-09



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Just got back from the first round. God I wish my second truck was ready! Here are a few pictures, will get some more when I head out again.

Freddy


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Very nice. How do you like the V plow?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics......good luck


----------



## brbcbrent (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice job...I was watching that storm! Good luck! Which end of Fredericton are you in?


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

L.I.Mike;897918 said:


> Very nice. How do you like the V plow?


Thanks, don't think I'd know how to use a straight blade now they are worth every penny.



tls22;897976 said:


> Nice pics......good luck


Thanks Tim, hows the season going? Spring like?



brbcbrent;897977 said:


> Nice job...I was watching that storm! Good luck! Which end of Fredericton are you in?


We work primarly on the southside of Fredericton, only service two care homes on the northside.

Off for round two, first stop timmy's I can barley stay awake.

Thanks,

Freddy


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

You're pi**ing me off. All it does here on the South Shore of Nova Scotia is tease you with a little snow then rain like hell!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics, congrats


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice Pictures Freddy. Looks like your one storm ahead of us a little further east in NL. We are supposed to get 5 cm on the Avalon today, but you know the way the weather in Atlantic Canada is, that could be 10 to 15 by the end of the day. Central are forcast for 10-15 cm.

Have fun with round 2 and hope you get your second truck soon.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

That VXT looks nice on that truck. Looks like you got a nice snow, not like the soaking wet stuff we got.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey brother hows the back treating ya ? looks like a good storm , is your 2nd truck a new psd ?


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

dellwas;898193 said:


> You're pi**ing me off. All it does here on the South Shore of Nova Scotia is tease you with a little snow then rain like hell!


same with us here in the valley........ tymusic


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Which is weird, you guys generally get hit with a lot more than we do. I know, I grew up in Middleton. Can be teeming rain here, lots of snow in the valley...



theonlybull;899869 said:


> same with us here in the valley........ tymusic


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking pics and plow rig


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That's alot of snow. Nice truck and plow!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

dellwas;900216 said:


> Which is weird, you guys generally get hit with a lot more than we do. I know, I grew up in Middleton. Can be teeming rain here, lots of snow in the valley...


it's been that way for the last year or two... must be global warming:laughing: sure don't feel like it tonight.

middleton eh, the Mrs. is from just outside of middleton. on the middle road


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

mike psd;899311 said:


> hey brother hows the back treating ya ? looks like a good storm , is your 2nd truck a new psd ?


Back isn't doing to bad, probably am over doing it, but things need to get done! no the new truck is a gasser, couldn't find any 7.3s reasonably priced without a million miles on them, oh well maybe next time? Hows your season going?

Here are the rest of the pictures, probably boring everyone looking at the same truck, sorry.

Thanks for the comments,

Freddy


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

nice looking setup. sweet combo


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

definatly not boring.... just wish we had some over here. heck, if i could afford the ferry, i'd come over and help ya lol


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicLooks like your having fun!!!!!!!!! We had ours too this past Wed and Thursday. Good Luck through the rest of the season.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

my season not going to bad .i don't wanna jink's it .got 2 storms in so far maybe one tomorrow hopefully ? man that new boss thorws the snow nice . hey i still have my 7.3 for sale lol payup


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

You got high winds? It's been blowing something fierce for two days now. Got to plug the F350 in tommorrow for a couple of hours, and start it up, I have my doubts it will given the wind chill without being plugged in.

Sent you a PM, who knows maybe your wife knows me, it's a small world 



theonlybull;901583 said:


> it's been that way for the last year or two... must be global warming:laughing: sure don't feel like it tonight.
> 
> middleton eh, the Mrs. is from just outside of middleton. on the middle road


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Got the new truck put together, thought we'd try it out today, here are some more pictures!


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

here are some more scenic ones, can anyone spot the partridge?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Most of those pics look so familiar.

Freddy you should invest in a set of Boss wings.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

CAT 245ME;902986 said:


> Most of those pics look so familiar.
> 
> Freddy you should invest in a set of Boss wings.


I have a set for the 9.2, too hard to take on and off with the broken back! what are you running for a truck, I've probably seen you around.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice pics. i've got a customer plowing with a truck just like that, except it's got a fisher V and it's white 

that bridge pic looks familiar, wife has family around burton, less then a mile from the burton bridge


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Freddy130;903018 said:


> I have a set for the 9.2, too hard to take on and off with the broken back! what are you running for a truck, I've probably seen you around.


I have two trucks, the main one at the moment is a green 98 Silverado 2500 reg cab with a Boss 8.2 poly V , second truck is an 85 Chevy K20 that I began a complete rebuild last april, hope to have it ready this spring. May put a new plow on it to replace the old Fisher.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

theonlybull;903070 said:


> nice pics. i've got a customer plowing with a truck just like that, except it's got a fisher V and it's white
> 
> that bridge pic looks familiar, wife has family around burton, less then a mile from the burton bridge


The bridge is on route 8, leaving the village of Doaktown, I don't live to far way from Burton actually.



CAT 245ME;903109 said:


> I have two trucks, the main one at the moment is a green 98 Silverado 2500 reg cab with a Boss 8.2 poly V , second truck is an 85 Chevy K20 that I began a complete rebuild last april, hope to have it ready this spring. May put a new plow on it to replace the old Fisher.


I have seen you around, actually I think you went by me on the 617 tonight, I was plowing out a mini home towards the BC end. Not to many Boss plows around so your pretty easy to pick out in the crowd of diamond plows lol. Your house is on the Kingsley Rd?


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

i agree nice pics and setup!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Freddy130;903182 said:


> I have seen you around, actually I think you went by me on the 617 tonight, I was plowing out a mini home towards the BC end. Not to many Boss plows around so your pretty easy to pick out in the crowd of diamond plows lol. Your house is on the Kingsley Rd?


Ya that was me that went by you around 6pm last night, I could see the the truck had a Boss on it, that must be your new truck (try not to scratch it,lol)

Yes I do live on the Kingsley, you might have noticed my project truck in the yard, the money pit.

There might not be as many Boss plows around compared to Fisher and Diamond, but they are making up ground pretty quick.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Yup ya made it too easy.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice looking fleet loving the red F250 ext. Is is diesel?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Really sweet truck! Nice plow too. Looks like a good amount of snow to plow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great freddy....jersey sucks still. Low 20's for highs all week...then it warms up and rains a inch today


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

CAT 245ME;903701 said:


> Ya that was me that went by you around 6pm last night, I could see the the truck had a Boss on it, that must be your new truck (try not to scratch it,lol)
> 
> Yes I do live on the Kingsley, you might have noticed my project truck in the yard, the money pit.
> 
> There might not be as many Boss plows around compared to Fisher and Diamond, but they are making up ground pretty quick.


I've been watching your project all summer actually, thats gonna be one sweet truck! I know the new truck will get scratched but I don't think I can handle the way my diesel ended up again lol. Have you seen that reg. cab chev up at world class auto with the boss vee? that is a beautiful truck!



bossman22;904023 said:


> Nice looking fleet loving the red F250 ext. Is is diesel?


thanks, the red truck is only a v10 the diesels were a little to pricey for my liking!



tls22;904665 said:


> Looks great freddy....jersey sucks still. Low 20's for highs all week...then it warms up and rains a inch today


Well if you want some snow your more than welcome to move up here! its cold blowing and snow all week! Thankfully there not big snowfalls, I think your GMC could even handle them

Thanks for the comments everyone, will probably have some new pictures tomorrow, as it is snowing again!


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Cant blame you there haha.


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Freddy,

Congrats on the new truck. She's a beaut. Nice pics as well.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Those are some nice trucks Freddy!!

Keep bringin the pics.


----------

